# Y'all know anything about Jacobsen tractors?



## afiggis (May 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I found an interesting tractor for sale it's a Jacobsen model g. I need another project like a hole in the head but I admit to being smitten. It's 4x4 and looks low and wide. My yard is half hill and half pseudo swamp so this thing seems like it wouldn't tear it up too bad. Any info you guys could tell me I would appreciate. Can you source parts? Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jacobsen was one of the best Lawn/Garden tractors from 50's through late '70s,when Homelite bought them out. Then in the '80's,Homelit was bought by John Deere,who quickly shut down thhe production of tractors/snowblowers/mowers,etc.
They made snowblowers (ie the JD 320/320E) for JD,and other products,and John Deere didn't like the competition.
They also made lawn/garden tractors for Ford,such as the LT,and LGT series.
Finding parts for any of them,now is a challenge.


----------

